# Had a rider tried to tip me $1 million



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

I gave a ride to a multi millionaire that said he was going to tip me $1 million. I said bullshit, you’re not going to do that, he said he has so much money he doesn’t really care what I think! And that he’s going to do it, it was his first Uber ride and I said to put in the tip before he left! When he tried to put in the million, Uber wouldn’t let him, then he tried to put in 100,000, Uber wouldn’t let him, then he tried to put in 10,000, Uber wouldn’t let him. The Uber app tells him he can’t tip more than double what the ride was worth, so he tipped me 20 bucks. I was furious and I tried to call Uber, they said that they don’t allow tips of that size. I told Uber that that wasn’t for them to decide. Then they asked me to Give them the trip info which I did, and they Wrote back some automated bullshit saying that you can tip in the app! But not what they want to! They even wrote in my comments, “what a shame Uber put the cap on how much to tip!” I said to Uber Support well it’s not up to them how much I can make on a ride! Again they replied with automated bullshit


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Pay Pal
Zelle 
Cash App
Google Pay
Apple Pay
Xoom
Venmo
Square.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Pay Pal
> Zelle
> Cash App
> Google Pay
> ...


Don’t do cash apps


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Don’t do cash apps


And you don’t even know the details MF. I got this person from point a to point B quickly and more efficiently than anyone could have. It was imperative to him to get there in a few minutes and I live in Las Vegas, and so if you know your way around here you’re no more than 20 minutes from downtown to Mandalay Bay any night!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Don’t do cash apps


Some people are born to fumble the ball.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Put yourself in the riders position. You gonna wait for some driver to download an app and sing up for a quick ride? Don’t be stupid


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Put yourself in the riders position. You gonna wait for some driver to download an app and sing up for a quick ride? Don’t be stupid


My square reader plugs right into my phone and you can swipe a credit card with it. Takes a lot less time than this dude allegedly spent trying to tip via the app.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I rarely get the chance but I'm ready. 
PayPal
Venmo
Cashapp
Square
Change for $100

Of course they aren't going to let you tip that big. They have to pay the cc fee and they have to worry about fraud like you giving a friend a ride who's using a stolen cc


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Don’t do cash apps


Then you lose! There are numerous revenue opportunities you are missing. You live in Vegas and aren’t street smart enough to be properly equipped? You’re stuck in the minor leagues and you just don’t know it.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Pay Pal
> Zelle
> Cash App
> Google Pay
> ...


Genius! The obvious rarely occurs to me.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Don’t do cash apps


Well it just cost you a million dollars didnt it?
You might wanna rethink that...


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> tipped me 20 bucks


A millionaire not carrying any cash wanted to tip you a million but ended up tipping you $20
k got it
Cool story...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Got PayPal? I don't know why you don't have PayPal Mobile?

Don't even need a credit card reader. Punch it in by hand.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

not a problem i know where all the banks are..cash app? how about cash in hand...this is a bs story anyways...like a 3 hour roll...lol


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

This also protects the passenger from drivers who take advantage of them being passed out in the backseat with their phone in their hand or relatively available to the driver. The driver can only tip himself so much through the app and that's it.

Or so I heard anyway.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

the fact that the OP even went to uber to complain is laughable...dumb thread


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

AND theirs chase for the check..haha


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Jamie Vegas said:


> I gave a ride to a multi millionaire that said he was going to tip me $1 million. I said bullshit, you’re not going to do that, he said he has so much money he doesn’t really care what I think! And that he’s going to do it, it was his first Uber ride and I said to put in the tip before he left! When he tried to put in the million, Uber wouldn’t let him, then he tried to put in 100,000, Uber wouldn’t let him, then he tried to put in 10,000, Uber wouldn’t let him. The Uber app tells him he can’t tip more than double what the ride was worth, so he tipped me 20 bucks. I was furious and I tried to call Uber, they said that they don’t allow tips of that size. I told Uber that that wasn’t for them to decide. Then they asked me to Give them the trip info which I did, and they Wrote back some automated bullshit saying that you can tip in the app! But not what they want to! They even wrote in my comments, “what a shame Uber put the cap on how much to tip!” I said to Uber Support well it’s not up to them how much I can make on a ride! Again they replied with automated bullshit


Does any credit card have a 1M limit??????


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Pax trolled OP so hard. He probably knew from the jump that the tip limit was 2x fare. He made Uber look like the bad guy for not letting him get tipped "$1 million dollars".


















Highest Credit Card Credit Limits by Category in 2022 - CardRates.com







www.cardrates.com


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If your pax was Penn or Teller, he could have easily made the $1 million magically appear in your account.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

He probably tells all his Uber drivers he will tip a million dollars knowing full well the app doesn't let you tip more than like $20.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Does any credit card have a 1M limit??????


YES.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

You have a car. He does not ???He has millions and calls ubers ?
Millions of dollars . No car ??? Zero friends that can drive him i nice car. Hmmm ???
And yes i would of drove him to my local bank. We can easily do a wire transfer . 1mill to my bank. 
I would of told him hey. lets hit my bank . Also he can hire me as a person that keeps him busy. Vacations trips so on and so on. I would go along . Get paid to be his friend . 
End of the story he was a prankster you fell for it . Nobody will give you a million dollars. We all know people that have huge money usually do not tip or tip shit .
Look at all the Detroit foot ball players here .I refuse service to them . I bring the food to the front lobby i text them come down get your food ! They never tip me . And for driving them zero tips ever . 
I see where the ride is they all stay in a hotel near me . I cancel the trip


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Does any credit card have a 1M limit??????


American Express Black maybe.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Someone someday will want to tip $1,000,000.00. Maybe Mr. Beast, or something.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

I want to tip you 100 million but unfortunately there is this thing and my check card wasnt ready - but oh here comes the news let me tell them what I tried to do for free press and shame middle class into giving all of their earnings to poor people who buy made in china goods at elevated prices from my rich friends... totally not nike BTW, but keep collecting Jordans instead of real estate you f'n morons, I mean wonderful sweet and charitable good humans.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

June132017 said:


> Someone someday will want to tip $1,000,000.00. Maybe Mr. Beast, or something.


Mr Beast tips in cash, none of that illuminati 1's and 0's from thin air BS


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Jamie Vegas said:


> it was his first Uber ride


Because every super mega-rich guy with millions of dollars to burn up has a bucket list with “first Uber ride” listed at the very top of his wish list.
😏


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Illini said:


> If your pax was Penn or Teller, he could have easily made the $1 million magically appear in your account.


more like hard and dick


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

And if someone was able to tip a million bucks on Uber, Uber would steal it. You know they would.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I ran into the 2X cap one time not to long ago. Rider put in $100 tip and app said sorry the most you can tip is $XX.XX so that is what the rider tipped.

The rider did not have to try and put in multiple amounts, and the app never said the most you can tip is 2X. I watched the rider do the whole process.


----------

